# Powerlift for snowblower using actuator



## snowmower

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/PowerLiftSnowblower.gif">

OK, here is my idea. Rather than using the lever to raise and lower the blower, I was hoping to use the actuator. In this picture, I could attach the actuator to the frame, and then add a bracket where the lift arm lever is. This should get me the up/down movement I need.

Problem is, because the blower needs some free play to float across the terrain, which I would not get from the actuator, how do I build in some slack at the bottom of the stroke?

Any advice and suggestions greatly appreciated.

SnowMower


----------



## AlbanyBob

Snowmower:

How about a spring loaded lift rod attached to the end of the actuator.

If you want I will take a picture of the one I use for my simplicity and then you can see if it will work for you.

Bob


----------



## snowmower

Yes please Bob.

SM


----------



## guest2

If you use a slot rather than a hole to mount either end of the actuator it should give you some float.


----------



## snowmower

I was considering a slot on the lever side, but would it have to follow the circumferance of the circle? Or should it be straight.

How do you think a slot would go over on the frame base side?

Keep 'em coming.

SnowMower


----------



## guest2

From your drawing, it looks like you would have more room for slot on the frame. The slot only needs to be the as wide as the diameter of the bolt and a few inches long depending on how much float you want.


----------



## snowmower

I'd be afraid that if the slot was in the front part of the frame, then the bracket on the lift arm might fall passed the middle. In other words, when I hit the actuator, it may push the blower down even further.

Hmm. Good advice though. Don't mean to poo poo all suggestions as they come in. Just hoping for some radical approach I have missed. BTW, my drawing is just theory. I know it is hard to get a feel for the setup, but any suggestion is a good suggestion. I'll try to get a pic if I can.

This is where is winch would actually be nice because you could get play in the cable.

SnowMower


----------



## guest2

snowmower
I was also thinking a winch would be easier in the sense that the play is built in. An actuator would take less space wouldn't it? An actuator also looks more high tech.


----------



## snowmower

What do you guys think of this idea? I put a shackle in (blue with red dot), like the kind you would have on a trailer suspension.

Here is how I think it will work.
Raise and Lower
<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/PowerLiftRaiseandLower.gif>

Free play once lowered.
<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/PowerLiftFreePlay.gif>

Anyone see anything that I have obviously missed? Any concerns, etc.

thanks again.
SnowMower


----------



## snowmower

What, no replies?! Don't you guys like my pictures?:monkey: 

SnowMower


----------



## Greg

Can you make the pic a little more detailed on the frame/blower sides. Bit hard for me to "picture" your new setup working.


----------



## Old_Nodaker

Why not just use a piece of chain between the actuator and blade? How far does the actuator move?


----------



## snowmower

It's for a blower actually.

Problem is, I cannot use the JB mounting brackets with the snowblower mounted. And there is not enough room at the front of the tractor to attach an actuator. So I am trying to get this mounted somewhere out of the way.

I'll try to get yas a pic. Then, my strange engineering will reveal its genious. 

SnowMower


----------



## snowmower

Actually, craftsman has a lift assist for the blowers using an actuator.

Found out when I picked up the latest winter attachments catalog. Will try to get a good pic of it when I (well, the wife) gets the new camera at Christmas. But is appears to run along the same lines at my train of thought.

Where the actuator would be going in on the same shaft as the lift lever and the support frame. Should be solid.

SnowMower


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by snowmower _
> *Actually, craftsman has a lift assist for the blowers using an actuator.
> 
> Found out when I picked up the latest winter attachments catalog.
> SnowMower *


I was out on their site also...I could not find it either...are you referring to the sleeve hitch lift??


----------



## snowmower

Don't know if this helps at all. Sorry, the 'old' camera only 460 by 480.

This is with the blower raised (note lift bar on left)
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/Jam165.jpg">

This is with the blower lowered 
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/Jam166.jpg">

And this is hard to see, but it is where I was planning to put the actuator.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/Jam168.jpg">

Will try to get better pics after Christmas.

SnowMower


----------



## guest2

Snowmower

I guess that's not a craftsman/agrifab blower. That is completely different than what sears sells here in the states. Are you sure the lift kit you are reffering to is for the blower you have rather than the agrifab unit?


----------



## Argee

That's definetly a different blower setup. I like the idea of the lift lever being farther back on that one..Get us some pics of the entire unit


----------



## DGT6000_OWNER

Didn't the old style electric lift assist for the Craftsman tractors lift both the sleeve hitch and the mower deck? If that is true, then you should be able to find one of those come up on eBay. Either that, or get in contact with Topdj as he has added an actuator to his mower deck lift, and last I knew, he still had some left over actuators for sale:merry:


----------



## guest2

The old style sears lift kit works through the tractor's main lift. I have it on my GT. The blower has its own arm because it doesn't tie into the tractor's main lift. It just pivots on its mounting brackets. The lift kit I have will raise/lower all sleeve hitch attachments, the mower deck and the front snow/dozer blade. The only disadvantage to this setup is you can only use one attachment at a time. Although I would not want the deck on when useing a dozer blade or a tiller, it would be nice to have both the blade and tiller on at the same time. I could do this easily enough by getting the newer sleeve hitch and adding the actuator kit for it. I chose a JBJr with actuators instead as I can use the bucket much the same as a dozer blade.


----------



## snowmower

Don't forget boys, this is the Canadian model (bercomac).
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/SnowBlow4.jpg">
Don't know how well you can see it, but the frame runs right from the front to the back.

Also, I found this on the new Sears attachments flyer. It looks very similar to what I am trying to do, the only problem being, there is no free play. 
These boys don't do much forward thinkink.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/CraftsmanAdaptorforElectricLift.jpg">

I am getting pretty close to get this going. Just need to the neighbor to come over for some quick welding.

SnowMower


----------



## Argee

That's an interesting snowblower you have there snowmower. Could you get some closeups for us


----------



## snowmower

Well, I got the actuator installed. Works pretty well. Hard to tell from the pics though.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/ActuatorInstalled.jpg">

Some things I dislike.
Because of space requirements, I had to mount the shackle under the lift arm, rather than above. I am a little worried about banging it going over humps and bumps, but knock on wood, so far so good.
Second complaint is that the actuator is a little slow as it has to take up all of the slack before it actually starts lifting. In other words, I need to think a little further ahead before I get myself into trouble.

I really wanted to make a mini movie of this thing in action. If I do, is it possible to upload the movie to this site? I have no where to host an off site movie.

SnowMower


----------



## Argee

WoW, that is close to the ground isn't it....still beats having to manually lift it....

I'm not sure whether you need a host or not...Jody probably can answer that question.


----------



## jodyand

You can do a mini movie but i don't know how long it can be. You do it just like you are posting a picture and use the browse button to upload it. It has to be in a avi file for it to work i have done it and sj has done it but it has to be short.


----------



## fishv12

Do you have any close up pictures of your setup? I have the exact same blower and would like to automate the lift as it becomes tiresome after some time. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Colliedimple

When using an actuator such as the one SnowMower is suggesting, will the battery/charging system on a lawn tractor withstand the draw of the actuator? Or will the battery simply be depleted during use. When I am blowing snow, I likely lift and lower the blower 20-25 times over an hour or so.


----------



## rdr202

I mounted my actuator on the side. Hear is link to my YouTube video

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9uTqJ5y4fPI[/ame]


So far I've never run the battery out of juice. When I'm done using tractor I do put a trickle charger on it though.


----------

